# chef couple looking for work



## chefsimon (Dec 6, 2009)

both myself and my fiancee are chefs ,i am head chef ,she is chef de partie.i also have experience of running a bar/rest.my fiancee is also experienced in hotel housekeeping.we are looking for work as a couple in a hotel/restaurant ,taverna.we have lived in cyprus for a few years ,now in the uk due to our employer in cyprus retiring and closing down his business.we are looking for permanent all year round work if possible or good seasonal work.we would be looking for accom to start with


----------



## Breiflabben (Apr 22, 2010)

*We are looking for chef*



chefsimon said:


> both myself and my fiancee are chefs ,i am head chef ,she is chef de partie.i also have experience of running a bar/rest.my fiancee is also experienced in hotel housekeeping.we are looking for work as a couple in a hotel/restaurant ,taverna.we have lived in cyprus for a few years ,now in the uk due to our employer in cyprus retiring and closing down his business.we are looking for permanent all year round work if possible or good seasonal work.we would be looking for accom to start with


Hi!

We are looking for chef´s to work for us in Norway. But do you have any preferable countries to travel to?

Wanja


----------



## chefsimon (Dec 6, 2009)

*job*



Breiflabben said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are looking for chef´s to work for us in Norway. But do you have any preferable countries to travel to?
> 
> Wanja


We are very flexible on where we go,depends on the package on offer. , what have you in mind?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello. Why did you post on the Greek forum ? To find work in Greece I presume.
So why are you considering going to COLD Norway ?


----------



## chefsimon (Dec 6, 2009)

*hi*



tpebop said:


> Hello. Why did you post on the Greek forum ? To find work in Greece I presume.
> So why are you considering going to COLD Norway ?


no offers of work in greece. simple


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

tpebop....why so negative on EVERY reply you make.....if you dont like Greece MOVE...very very simple


----------



## chefsimon (Dec 6, 2009)

i love greece thats why i want to live there


----------



## Lesley Derbyshire (Jan 10, 2011)

*Chef couple wanted*

Are you still looking for a position ?
Interested in working/living in the South West of France.
If so please send your C.V including photos to [email protected]

Thank you and Happy New Year.

Lesley Derbyshire


----------



## ClaudiaBen (Jan 29, 2011)

*Buy our restaurant in Corfu?*



chefsimon said:


> both myself and my fiancee are chefs ,i am head chef ,she is chef de partie.i also have experience of running a bar/rest.my fiancee is also experienced in hotel housekeeping.we are looking for work as a couple in a hotel/restaurant ,taverna.we have lived in cyprus for a few years ,now in the uk due to our employer in cyprus retiring and closing down his business.we are looking for permanent all year round work if possible or good seasonal work.we would be looking for accom to start with


Hi, We are selling our restaurant and catering business due to unexpected personal issues. It is a fully up and running profitable concern and details can be seen on our website. You can find it as we are called THE INVISIBLE KITCHEN. I can't give the web address here as they won't let me! We are in Corfu and are selling a house next door to the business. Would you be interested or know anyone else who might be?


----------

